# Help! Pup will not stop vomiting :(



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi! I am new to this board. I am trying to get some help.

We have had our Chewy since December of last year. We got him at eight weeks. He is a Pekingese/Chihuahua/Cocker Spaniel mix (we did a DNA test!) So he’s not quite a year old yet, but later in the fall he will be. The first month or two we had Chewy, he had no problems. We fed him dry puppy Nutro (the pink bag) that was recommended by someone who claimed to have researched foods. after the first 1-2 months, he started vomiting EVERY day. At least once a day. It’s now mid-July, and yes, he still vomits EVERY single day! I think there’s maybe been six total days since Feb that he hasn’t puked at least once. We’ve had numerous tests done at the vet. Blood tests, X-rays, stool samples. Everything is negative. They have no answers for us! The next step would be putting a camera inside him — which I’m sure is an expensive procedure that I cannot afford. He acts normal – he still loves to go outside and play, gets excited when we come home, plays with toys. But he always acts so hungry. We’ve tried so many different kinds of foods, wet and dry. At the vet’s request, we tried two different brands of prescription food (dry only), (which is expensive)  first Hills and then the Purina RX. The vet also made me buy the $30 box of RX Purina probiotics. None of that fancy overpriced crap did anything but make him vomit even more, and even worse, all undigested.

This week I’ve started to keep a daily journal of everything he eats, and his daily puking habits. The vomiting occurs in the early mornings. Occasionally at night, but mostly mornings. He seems to do alright on the Nutro Puppy Chiot wet food, last week he went maybe 1-2 days without puking on that alone. But I know he can’t just live on wet food, at least from what I’ve read they also need dry food for their teeth. For a few weeks we tried feeding solely cooked chicken, which he LOVED, but still puked out that, too. The other problem is obviously is switching the foods so many times gives him baaaad diarrhea. Yesterday I decided to try yet another food, Solid Gold wet, and going from the Nutro can to that has made him diarrhea two days in a row. Usually only switching the dry gives him bad poops, but I was surprised how bad it was when I switched from N to SG. We have to keep him locked up in the kitchen the last two nights because he just won’t stop pooping. Of course most of the time his poops are normal, but every once in a while that one food will tip him off and it’s all downhill from there. This morning he puked up allll of that Solid Gold he had the last two days...it was a lot :/

I’m so, SO tired of waking up early every morning to scrub vomit off of our apartment carpet. (It’s already ruined.) but most importantly, I just want Chewy to be a normal, healthy dog, and not have such horrible vomiting problems. and of course because of this, you can feel all his bones. We recently took him to get groomed and they said they noticed he was really skinny. He’s skinny because he vomits every day! My boyfriend says we should try him on a raw diet, but I don’t want to do something too drastic without help first. I guess our next step could be getting a second opinion at a different vet, but we've already spent a lot of money. I appreciate ALL comments and suggestions. Please help us and our Chewy 

Here'a pic of him looking happy... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...000117.-2207520000.1405281423.&type=3&theater


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i would get a 2nd opinion immediately. make sure what you're feeding isn't tainted (spoiled, insects,
animal waste, etc). did the Vet check for worms? research Mega-E. good luck.


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> i would get a 2nd opinion immediately. make sure what you're feeding isn't tainted (spoiled, insects,
> animal waste, etc). did the Vet check for worms? research Mega-E. good luck.


Thank you for your response. I decided today to put him back on cooked chicken only. All of the food we've given him has not been spoiled or expired, and none of it has been cheap food from Walmart or target. We have to take Chewy in this week to get this little hernia removed that he's had since he was a baby. I will inquire about worms when we go in, but i've never seen any worms in his poop. I also forgot to mention we have NEVER seen blood in his stools or vomit.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Every single time I have tried to feed Nutro, my dogs have turned into vomit machines. Usually in the mornings and then in the afternoon. I have multiple dogs, so I was cleaning dog barf all the time! Switched to something else, vomiting stops completely. Try Nutro again, vomiting starts up again.

If you switch to something else (my personal favorites that the dogs do great on are Precise Naturals, Ideal Balance, Beyond, PetGuard- your results will vary) and the vomiting continues, it's definitely time for another vet visit (maybe a different vet).

Good luck.


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you! are those wet or dry?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 2 questions. First, when does your pup vomit (right after eating or a long time later) Second, is the vomit "chunky" or mostly liquid/foam?


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

Celt said:


> I have 2 questions. First, when does your pup vomit (right after eating or a long time later) Second, is the vomit "chunky" or mostly liquid/foam?


He vomits in the AM, well before he's eaten anything. The vomit is chunky, followed sometimes by bile-y foam :/


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

All the brands I listed have both wet and dry and I use both the wet and dry of the brands I listed. The reason I've picked these brands is they are all around 26% protein and 15% fat, and everyone's tummies here seem to agree with that much better than the higher protein/fat foods. Fromm is also a decent one for a couple of my dogs. 

If you can't find Precise or Fromm near you, chewy.com has them at a great price, ships to your door free when you spend over $49.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

azlisa said:


> He vomits in the AM, well before he's eaten anything. The vomit is chunky, followed sometimes by bile-y foam :/


Your puppy may be having "hunger pukes" from his stomach being so empty overnight. Try giving him a small meal at bed time-just enough to tide him over, and see if that helps. Not a fan of Nutro either.


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

Both of my shepherds need an evening snack to prevent morning vomit of bile. Their systems seem to metabolize food very quickly. I feed them four small meals a day to prevent bloat. If all the vet tests are negative, perhaps you could see if an evening snack/small meal helps your pup.


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you all! Will take all of this into consideration!anda:


----------



## My Boys Mom (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with the hungry pukes- especially if bile- Try feeding smaller more meals- 3 or 4 times a day- instead of 2. And get on a good food-


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

How's your pup doing now?


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all. Since the last post, we have taken Chewy to see a new vet. They take payment plans and have good reviews online. So our new vet was very knowledgeable and gave us more options than our previous vet. We decided to do a barium just to make sure things were passing through correctly (even though he can poop/pee fine). She went through every xray with us and it showed that it went through just fine in the right time. So no problems there. That was $600, so luckily we are using the payment plan. But at least now we have some peace of mind with that! They also did a blood test that showed what we already know, that the levels in his pancreas are a little higher than usual. In the meantime, he is on prescription hills Z/D, which IS expensive, but he seems to be doing better on and a quarter of omeprazole antacid before bed. Yesterday he did well, no vomiting, but only a small amount this morning. So fingers crossed that he can gain some weight and stop vomiting


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the update...hope he continues to improve


----------



## azlisa (Jul 13, 2014)

*Hello all! It has been a while since I wrote and I've been meaning to for a while, but kept getting sidetracked. So here I am at 2:40am, haha.

Our Chewy has been 1000000% fantastic over the last month. Our 2nd opinion vet saved the day. He has been on the omeprazole for over a month now and he hasn't puked at all. He can eat any foods now that he couldn't before. Wet, dry, treats of different nature. It's a miracle. The only thing I worry is, does he have to take this tiny pill for the rest of his life? For the meantime, it's a nice relief for all of us. We plan on talking to that vet soon to ask her about the Omeprazole. Chewy is a million times better in so many different aspects, attitude wise especially. he's never depressed and sitting alone ALL day in his bed. he plays constantly, he's always happy and smiling. It's like we got our puppy back. We hadn't seen that in SO long. it warms my heart SO MUCH! and he will be ONE next month! 

Needless to say we gave up on buying Z/D as he can eat anything now and not vomit, and it's super expensive. Currently he is back on Nutro since that's what he has had since we first got him and he was a tiny baby. 

Here's some pics:

http://oi57.tinypic.com/5xon44.jpg
http://oi57.tinypic.com/20q1kpy.jpg

Thanks ALL <3*


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad Chewy's doing well! Ask your vet if the medicine is long term. With his condition, I'd imagine so, but only your vet can tell you for sure.


----------

